# CharGriller Outlaw Smokes Pork Butt



## 5oclocksomewher (May 16, 2014)

Well here we go.  I've got a 8.5 lb pork butt preparing to go on the smoker.  I'm seasoning it now and smoking in the morning.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 16, 2014






It's seasoned with about a dozen seasonings and wrapped until the morning.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

Ok got my fire going and off to the races at 6:15am.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## lemans (May 17, 2014)

That piece of metal on the grate, near the fire box.. Does that work to eliminate the hot spot?


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

About an hour into smoke.  Just sprayed it down with some apple juice.  Put the potatoes on for the potato salad.  Smoking 285-300.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014





American Goldfinch enjoying a morning meal.












image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014







As well as the fish.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

Lemans said:


> That piece of metal on the grate, near the fire box.. Does that work to eliminate the hot spot?



Oh Ya.  Even 300 degrees across the grate.  I bought the baffle from 
Ernie at www.kickassbbqsouth.com 













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

About 1&1/2 hours in, and I added I lit chimney of lump and 2 mini splits peach wood.












image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014



















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014







Buster is in his usual place.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

2 hours in.  Hit with some more apple juice.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## jarjarchef (May 17, 2014)

Looking good. 

Is Buster your official BBQ guard? I have an Aussie who is always next to me when we do BBQ. Just added another dog we rescued from my stepson.  We shall see if he is a BBQ puppy. He loves to eat, so I am thinking we will be ok......

Your fire basket looks great. Mine for my old outlaw was made out of scraps we had at the shop. Not pretty,  but it did its job.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

Oh yes.  Buster watches for uninvited guests.  Actually, he'll jump on them, knock them down, and lick them to no end.  Good luck with the new pup.  They really are mans best friend with no strings attached.


----------



## lemans (May 17, 2014)

You paid $1.79 lb?  Here in nj I paid $3.49!!!!


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

3 hours into smoke.  I threw on some eggs for the potato salad (and a few extra for a snack). I added another lit chimney of Royal Oak lump and some more peach mini splits.  Cruising around 300 degrees.  Internal temp is 135.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

Lemans said:


> You paid $1.79 lb?  Here in nj I paid $3.49!!!!



Ya that was a nice sale.  I'm kicking myself for not buying more and freezing them.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

1/2 hour smoke on eggs.  Time to make potato salad. Yum!!!













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

Five hours in and IT is 170.  Still cooking around 300.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

After 5 1/2 hours it's stalling at 170.  Wrapped. Kicked heat up to 325 for a while.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

7 hours.........205!!! Now the hard part is to let this rest without digging in!!!













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

That looks awesome, can't wait to see pics of it pulled ....  Nice job !  Thumbs Up


----------



## jarjarchef (May 17, 2014)

Looks great.

At 300 degrees that sounds about right.


----------



## joopster (May 17, 2014)

Yum!


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice comments.  I'm going to cover and let it rest for about 2 hours before pulling.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

Oh My Lans.  Sweet and a little Heat!!!  Tastes Great!!!













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 17, 2014)

Fiveoclock, that Butt has some gorgeous looking Bark... It's GOT to taste as good
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Kudos and points


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

5oclocksomewher said:


> Oh My Land.  Sweet and a little Heat!!!  Tastes Great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks very tasty !  Great job !  Thumbs Up


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

Oh boy......Ring the bell.  It's feedin' time!!!













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 17, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks very tasty !  Great job !  Thumbs Up



That avatar is awesome.  Love it!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 19, 2014)

5oclocksomewher said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very tasty !  Great job !  Thumbs Up
> ...



Thanks, appreciate it !


----------



## boudin4evr (Jun 20, 2014)

5oclocksomewher said:


> Oh Ya. Even 300 degrees across the grate. I bought the baffle from
> Ernie at www.kickassbbqsouth.com
> 
> 
> ...


do you use the baffle only for pork butts or everything?

what is under your cooking grates when u use the baffle? 

anything at all, or the coal grid (I have a duo 5050 chargriller)

thanks

P>S> please sale me your basket! what are the dimensions of it?


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't use my smoker without the baffle.  No heat rocks, no foil insulation, no charcoal tray.  Got the basket from Jeff at
http://yokeup.net/XXLBaskets.html
Basket dimensions are 12x12x6.  Not including handle.


----------



## boudin4evr (Jun 20, 2014)

5oclocksomewher said:


> Oh Ya. Even 300 degrees across the grate. I bought the baffle from
> Ernie at www.kickassbbqsouth.com
> 
> 
> ...


I cant decide on the Mr. baffler like you have or the Horizon convection plate on my DUO! As a newbie, I need ALL mods! want a brisket soo bad!


----------



## boudin4evr (Jun 20, 2014)

boudin4evr said:


> I cant decide on the Mr. baffler like you have or the Horizon convection plate on my DUO! As a newbie, I need ALL mods! want a brisket soo bad!


how thick is the metal on the baffler? AND do you have anything under your grates when smoking besides a drip pan?

thanks sorry for all of the questions!


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Jun 20, 2014)

boudin4evr said:


> how thick is the metal on the baffler? AND do you have anything under your grates when smoking besides a drip pan?
> thanks sorry for all of the questions!



I'm sorry I have to chuckle!!!   You sound so much like me.  All I wanted was a clear cut answer to what will give me the best bbq.  Here's the answer......there is none.  Honestly, there are so many variables involved.  You need to take it all in and decide what's best for you.  Some things might work for me, but not work for you.  I can tell you, you do need a heat barrier, be it a baffle or convection plate.  The best advice was I got was from Gary S.
on one of my first smokes.

.............................................................................................:.:..............

gary s

offline
5,619 Posts. Joined 1/2011
Location: Whitehouse, TX (East Texas) just South of Tyler

Good morning 5oclock, Looks like you are on the right track. Best advice is Smoke, Smoke Smoke, the more you smoke the better you will get and learn your smoker in the process, I think one of the biggest challenges for someone new to smoking is getting to know their smoker. and keeping it simple , ask questions and enjoy it. I see a lot of people who stress out when they smoke, I have a brother-in -law like that big production number, Makes me tired watching him. Smoking should be fun and relaxing.

Gary S
...............:................................................................................


This should be fun and relaxing.  Don't worry if things aren't perfect.  You will eventually get there.  Just get out there, smoke something, and enjoy.


----------



## stonesfan (Sep 5, 2014)

Do you recommend a higher Temp when Smoking a Butt? I've normally done mine @ 225-250*  I like the " Bark " on yours. I have one in the fridge right now that's going

in tomorrow, already rubbed and doing it's thing. Also, I was thinking when the pork get's to 165-170* I may foil it in an aluminum pan with some Dr. Pepper, what are your

thoughts?

Stoney


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 5, 2014)

I smoke them hot and fast.  I keep my pit around 300 degrees.  At that temp it should not take more than 1 hour/lb.  When you foil, throw on a little extra rub.  I'd take it out of the wrap around 200 IT and place on grates for a half hour or so to firm up the bark.  Let it rest 1-2 hours.  Check out these buts... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166809/17-lbs-of-pork-butt


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry, don't mean to be short with my reply, just got done with a double shift and got to get up in 4 hours for work in the morning.  Good luck.  I hope too see some of your pics tomorrow after work.  Have fun and enjoy.  Thumbs Up


----------



## austinsmoke (Oct 6, 2015)

Good job! I like the basket...did you make it? Dimensions? what dos it rest on in the SFB...it looks like its above the vents which would give it under fire draft vs overfire that you need with charcoal?

Tom


----------



## boudin4evr (Oct 8, 2015)

I just turned over my charcoal pan on the bottom and pushed it over to the Right as much as possible!


----------



## wdoss89 (Oct 9, 2015)

Another place to look for a good baffle is bbqsmokermods.com. I purchased the one for my Char-Griller off there and its made by Lava-Lock and Island Outdoors LLC.  Im a newbie and just doing my test runs so far ive been able to maintain even temps at 250 and 225 degrees for multiple hours! Love the art of smoking...


----------

